# Small dog ate 2 pork rib bones?



## Lily7776 (Mar 13, 2015)

Earlier tonight, I accidentally left a plate of ribs where my 3 year old Papillon was able to sneak in and eat them. There were two on the plate, maybe 4-5 inches long, and I can't find any bits of bone anywhere. All I heard was a crunch and she ran away, so she chewed them into small pieces. I'm really worried and the only emergency vet clinic here, I used to work for them and I know I will not be getting good help at all.. 

I'm very worried, especially because she broke them into bits and there was so much of it.. Is there anything I can do? She's like my baby to me..


----------



## Burtess (Apr 6, 2015)

My boxer once ate a full rack of cooked side ribs in about 2 minutes (time enough to answer the door). Didn't skip a beat. Craps the next day were hard like cement and very light coloured, all the bone ground up in them. 

Just keep an eye on her, and feed her like normal. If she starts acting odd or seems to be in discomfort, then think about calling the vet. Many dogs eat cooked bones their whole life and never have any problems.

Burt


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Just keep an eye on her. If she urinates and defecates, I wouldn't worry. I would also feed her some slippery elm and probiotics... with that much bone she'll probably be constipated.

If she doesn't poop within the next 24 hrs I would take her to the vet.

An old foster dog of mine ate a whole roast chicken, stuffing and all. He had canon butt for two days and we had to fast him for a day but he was fine


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

If she has diarrhea lasting more than 24 hours, call a vet. With small bits of bone, I'd be worried about it splintering and the sharp ends damaging the intestine, rather than a blockage, necessarily. (Diarrhea can be a sign of a partial blockage, anyway). Especially if there is any blood in her stool - call a vet.

Cooked bones _can_ cause serious problems (I think it is best to avoid the risk in the first place but we're none of use perfect) but I'd be that most of the time dogs get into cooked bones, they're just fine. There are lots of horror stories on the internet, but personally I chalk that up to reporting bias - people who lose their dog to an intestinal perforation are more likely to tell their story than owners of dogs that eat a cooked bone and are fine.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree. Lots of dogs get into cooked bones, most of them get a little sick at worst. Pork bones are better than chicken bones, anyway, they're softer and less likely to splinter. I would call your vet if your dog has diarrhea for longer than 24 hours, doesn't go at all for 24 hours, shows signs of pain/guarding the belly (pacing, panting, whining, refusing to lay down, laying or sitting in a strange manner, etc.) or you see any blood.


----------



## Lily7776 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'll try not to worry too much. She slept well through the night and today she hasn't been whining or uncomfortable. Still hasn't pooped, and no diarrhea, but I'll wait a little longer to see if she goes. 

I've never heard of slippery elm, where would i get that? And would yogurt work as a good probiotic?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Lily7776 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll try not to worry too much. She slept well through the night and today she hasn't been whining or uncomfortable. Still hasn't pooped, and no diarrhea, but I'll wait a little longer to see if she goes.
> 
> I've never heard of slippery elm, where would i get that? And would yogurt work as a good probiotic?


Most health food stores and pharmacies will carry them in the natural supplements section.

Yogurt will work, just make sure it's unsweetened


----------

